# Drill press table (Wizz and Blister)



## Escudo (7 Apr 2008)

Hello all,

By popular demand - (well two requests  ) here is a picture of my drill press table with a note of the items I purchased to make it.







I made the table out of an old kitchen cabinet door, which was stable and had a durable flat surface. 

I used some Incra T-track and made a trench for these to fit in. The balance of the 3ft length of T - track made the fence. A bit shorter than ideal but reasonable.

The fence is attatched to the T-track using a pair of woodpecker track locks. ($25)

The fence also holds two woodpecker flip stops, which are very handy. ($25)

Finally, on the accessory front I have two woodpecker hold down clamps. ($15)

Roger at the "Wood workers workshop" supplied the T-track (1/4") at approx £12 a length. I think Roger can get most of these items. I purchased from America as my brother was there on holiday and he collected the items . Saving postage and duty. :wink: 

I also used two plastic knobs to attach the table to the drill press. These were 50p each.

Total cost for the accessories about £45.

The table has a removable disposable insert which when removed enables the drill to be fitted with sanding attachments. (home made bobbin type sander)

I made the table to fit my small workshop, and of course this could be any size to suit. I have seen a table with folding wings a good idea, and also with a round insert which is better as this can be turned to have a longer life.

Hope this information is useful. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## wizer (7 Apr 2008)

Thanks for this Tony. How did you make the removable insert?


----------



## Escudo (7 Apr 2008)

Wizz, I seem to remember that I drilled holes in the four corners then cut out the middle with my jig saw. I tidied up the edge with my router and added a piece of ply to the bottom for the insert to sit on. 

Two bolts glued into the bottom of the table fit into slots which attach the table to the drill press. 

Happy drilling, Tony.


----------



## brianhabby (7 Apr 2008)

Nice one. I hate the tiny little metal table on my drill press, now I'll have to build one of these, _(as if I didn't have enough to do)_  

regards

brian


----------



## Blister (8 Apr 2008)

I thank you 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lucky9cat (8 Apr 2008)

Nice accessory. I like the way it's fitted around the drill press upright. I really do need one of those.

Ted


----------

